# Please help educate me on Hublot



## joshdog1

Greetings,
I just got a chance to handle Hublot pieces for the first time a couple of days ago, and I must say I was very impressed with them, and was very pleasantly surprised. I especially liked the Big Bang Ceramic and the Aero Bang pieces. Please forgive my ignorance of the brand, but perhaps you can help educate me on the brand and the quality of Hublot as compared to other pieces. 

My questions are around the build quality, robustness, and accuracy of the movements in particular. It seems to me that as far as case quality, use of materials, and overall finish they are top quality. But in this price range, competing pieces would include the AP ROC, VC overseas, Parmigiani Hebdomadaire, Patek Aquanaut, Moser Mayu, and similar pieces. Am I correct that the chrono movement is a heavily modified 7750(it is not a column wheel chrono correct?). 

In your opinions, how does Hublot stack up against these other pieces? Are they as accurate and robust? Does the finish quality of the movements compare equally? I have seen many of the other pieces I mentioned in person- but not side by side with Hublot, so I can't exactly give a good comparison. 

The Hublot pieces really do "sing" to me(especially the skeletonized aero bangs- wow), but I would just like to ensure at this level of investment that they compare well to the other top brands. 

Thanks for your expertise and insight, 
Josh


----------



## BenL

joshdog1 said:


> Greetings,
> I just got a chance to handle Hublot pieces for the first time a couple of days ago, and I must say I was very impressed with them, and was very pleasantly surprised. I especially liked the Big Bang Ceramic and the Aero Bang pieces. Please forgive my ignorance of the brand, but perhaps you can help educate me on the brand and the quality of Hublot as compared to other pieces.
> 
> My questions are around the build quality, robustness, and accuracy of the movements in particular. It seems to me that as far as case quality, use of materials, and overall finish they are top quality. But in this price range, competing pieces would include the AP ROC, VC overseas, Parmigiani Hebdomadaire, Patek Aquanaut, Moser Mayu, and similar pieces. Am I correct that the chrono movement is a heavily modified 7750(it is not a column wheel chrono correct?).
> 
> In your opinions, how does Hublot stack up against these other pieces? Are they as accurate and robust? Does the finish quality of the movements compare equally? I have seen many of the other pieces I mentioned in person- but not side by side with Hublot, so I can't exactly give a good comparison.
> 
> The Hublot pieces really do "sing" to me(especially the skeletonized aero bangs- wow), but I would just like to ensure at this level of investment that they compare well to the other top brands.
> 
> Thanks for your expertise and insight,
> Josh


I'd really like to know, too. The Hublot pieces have really recently caught my eye, especially the Big Bang Evolution pieces.

Josh, welcome to WUS! I'm not sure that Hublot is quite in the same league as the "Trinity" brands (PP, AP, VC), but it's certainly a top brand.


----------



## christianj

I'm definitely not a Hublot expert but I'm an owner of a Big Bang Black Magic Evolution and it's a very nice watch. IMHO the quality of Hoblot's are very good but most people don't put them in the same league as AP, VC or PP since Hublot only recently started making their own movements. Watch snobs also view Hublot as more of a fashion brand due to all the different color options they offer.....which I think is unfair......you can also get lots of different color APs too. One thing that really stands out for me is Hublots Customer Service and their dedication to their owners. Hublot staff and even their CEO are active participants on several watch lover websites including WUS. They go out of their way to help resolve any issues or answer any questions about the brand. I really cannot say enough about how they interact with their owners! I would purchase another watch from them without any reservation and most Hublot owners end up owning multiple models. I would recommend that you guys visit a Hublot boutique or a larger AD and have them answer any questions or concerns you might have. I would recommend buying from a boutique or and AD but if your determined to buy used then Mike can help with authenticity issues......remember to do your research and always buy the seller!


----------



## BenL

christianj said:


> I'm definitely not a Hublot expert but I'm an owner of a Big Bang Black Magic Evolution and it's a very nice watch. IMHO the quality of Hoblot's are very good but most people don't put them in the same league as AP, VC or PP since Hublot only recently started making their own movements. Watch snobs also view Hublot as more of a fashion brand due to all the different color options they offer.....which I think is unfair......you can also get lots of different color APs too. One thing that really stands out for me is Hublots Customer Service and their dedication to their owners. Hublot staff and even their CEO are active participants on several watch lover websites including WUS. They go out of their way to help resolve any issues or answer any questions about the brand. I really cannot say enough about how they interact with their owners! I would purchase another watch from them without any reservation and most Hublot owners end up owning multiple models. I would recommend that you guys visit a Hublot boutique or a larger AD and have them answer any questions or concerns you might have. I would recommend buying from a boutique or and AD but if your determined to buy used then Mike can help with authenticity issues......remember to do your research and always buy the seller!


Hey Christian, thanks for chiming in. I'm literally new to Hublot (just started researching them yesterday). Can you tell me the differences between Big Bang Evolution and plain Big Bang? There are really way too many variations, and it makes my head spin!

It would be great if you could post some pictures of yours, I'm sure it's a beauty!


----------



## HPoirot

> Greetings,
> I just got a chance to handle Hublot pieces for the first time a couple of days ago, and I must say I was very impressed with them, and was very pleasantly surprised. I especially liked the Big Bang Ceramic and the Aero Bang pieces. Please forgive my ignorance of the brand, but perhaps you can help educate me on the brand and the quality of Hublot as compared to other pieces.
> 
> My questions are around the build quality, robustness, and accuracy of the movements in particular. It seems to me that as far as case quality, use of materials, and overall finish they are top quality. But in this price range, competing pieces would include the AP ROC, VC overseas, Parmigiani Hebdomadaire, Patek Aquanaut, Moser Mayu, and similar pieces. Am I correct that the chrono movement is a heavily modified 7750(it is not a column wheel chrono correct?).
> 
> In your opinions, how does Hublot stack up against these other pieces? Are they as accurate and robust? Does the finish quality of the movements compare equally? I have seen many of the other pieces I mentioned in person- but not side by side with Hublot, so I can't exactly give a good comparison.
> 
> The Hublot pieces really do "sing" to me(especially the skeletonized aero bangs- wow), but I would just like to ensure at this level of investment that they compare well to the other top brands.
> 
> Thanks for your expertise and insight,
> Josh


I don't own a Hublot, and don't plan to have one. I'm just not a big fan of their design. Too sporty and too many rubber offerings.

I would, however, say that as long as the watches sing to you, why not?

At Hublot's price point, you can expect a certain level of quality, i've heard wonderful feedback about their customer service, and they have a really dedicated CEO (he posts here every now and then).

I've never owned the more exotic brands you mentioned, but i do have a APROO safari and a VC Overseas. Movement wise i would say, as a average consumer, i don't see or perceive any differences between those. The finishing is excellent on both pieces, but i would say that's to be expected for the price point. You should drop by an AD that carries different brands to do a side-by-side in the metal.

Just buy what you like! And if you're really worried about resale, buy pre-owned.


----------



## Crmsnraider

BenL said:


> Hey Christian, thanks for chiming in. I'm literally new to Hublot (just started researching them yesterday). Can you tell me the differences between Big Bang Evolution and plain Big Bang? There are really way too many variations, and it makes my head spin!
> 
> It would be great if you could post some pictures of yours, I'm sure it's a beauty!


To add my chime into the question, a Big Bang Evo will have simple linear hour markers while as you put it the "plain" BB uses numerals as well. (12,2,4,8,10)


----------

